# Has anyone read Inheritance by Paolini?



## Celestial-Ultimatum (Nov 13, 2011)

The title says it all!  What was your experience with it?  Would you recommend it?  I've enjoyed the past three books in the series, but I wanted some prospectives and feedback about the fourth book!  Do try to limit spoliers ^^!


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 13, 2011)

I havn't read it yet but I plan to get it for christmas, mainly because my parents are insistant they get me something and there is nothing I want, otherwise I would have bought it yesterday.

I enjoyed the other books though I think the second annoyed me, there were strange tangents and such and I ended up drifting in and out of it. I generally overlook plotholes and don't really notice them and just go with the story but that book just really got tangled up, the third was then better, plus I have a thing about finishing series of books I start. I think that if you enjoyed the last 3 books then you should get the fourth because chances are you'll enjoy that too. Worst comes to worst you end up with a subpar book that you can sell to a second hand shop or give to a charity bookshop.

If I do get it & read it before then though and there are no other replies I'll let you know what I thought! You might be able to google some reviews or something, there might be a few on amazon & barnes and noble etc.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Nov 13, 2011)

I would, if I can get my hands on a copy. The firt 2 took at least a month for me to read. Brisigr took me less than 2 weeks to finish.


----------



## Celestial-Ultimatum (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha my thoughts exactly Procrastination Station!  I personally enjoyed the last three (though I can understand your criticism of Eldest I believe)!  I just wanted some opinions about the book from those who have read it.  I'll check into the online reviews to see what they say as well!  I personally can't wait to read it!  

Ol' Fartsy, its okay to take it slow and just read it at your leisure!  What do you mean if you can get your hands on a copy?  Did your local stores sell out?


----------



## MEShammas (Nov 15, 2011)

Reading it now. Parts of the writing are really, really, REALLY bad. But overall the story is great as it was before.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Nov 18, 2011)

Celestial, my bookstore is the library. My town does not have a namebrand bookstore, let alone a no-name bookstore. If ther was one, I'm at least 10 minutes from a small city.


----------



## fatface817 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes! I finished it yesterday!!! I love the paolini books! I think the characters are amazing and there are some very interesting twists in the last book. I would absolutely recommend it after having not put it down yesterday for a full 5 hours! At times the 4th book was frustrating because just as something good was happening, it would skip to a different characters perspective but I supose thats all part of the suspence. I must say that it did not end as i thought it would though.... Not gonna tell you what happens though! There was a BRILLIANT bit in the book that really excited me (although I was able to predict what would happen) Nevertheless AMAZING! You HAVE to read it!


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am also reading it. Got my hands on a copy yesterday from the library.


----------



## Cody (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't understand why people enjoy the inheritance series, like if you like Lord of the Rings stuff, why not just read Lord of the Rings. I read the first two books of the inheritance cycle and I wonder if I am not alone in thinking that the writing comes across as forced and immature. I also felt as though the stories were unoriginal, even for the genre. 

To open my heart on the subject it is the same kind of "porn" as The Twilight saga.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Nov 25, 2011)

I havn't read that much fantasy that is that kind of genre, I generally read dystopian fantasy or things along that line. I have read and enjoyed the hobbit and started reading the first lord of the rings book and got distracted part way through. It's on my to read list. 

To be quite honest I view it as a kind of guilty pleasure, it's not amazing but it's not terrible, it's an easy read. 
I do read extensively but I enjoy it regardless. I skipped large parts of book two but I continued reading to see what happens/see if I correctly predicted what is going to happen. 

I suppose that not having read extensively of that sub genre it doesn't seem that unoriginal to me but yes some parts are pretty formulaic. I havn't see star wars either (that's a comparison I have seen in the past)


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Dec 11, 2011)

I finished Inheritance yesterday morning. I thought it was good even though there was at least one mystery that I hoped Christopher would have answered: Would Eragon meet his mother, Selena. Maybe Christopher will tie up this and others in a fifth book that Eragon finds his mother hiding in Surda or hears that she is hidiing some where in Alagaësia and flys on Saphira to her. That is my thought on it. And there maybe a prequel involving Brom.


----------



## Rustgold (Dec 11, 2011)

Helicio said:


> Reading it now. Parts of the writing are really, really, REALLY bad. But overall the story is great as it was before.



Can you go into more detail?  What was horrible about the writing, and how did the story make up for it?


----------

